# Should I sell 98 car in MX



## Robert Miles (Aug 4, 2011)

I, a US Citizen, traveling as a tourist, I have a 1998 Towncar, titled and registered in Florida. It is in excellent condition w/ 98K Mi.. Would I get more $ for it in MX vs the US. If so, I heard there is no duty to the buyer in MX, if the car is over 10 years old? Where would be a good place to sell it in MX - Playa Del Carmen?


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

You are going to pay $200us as you enter Mexico as a deposit along with a promise that you will remove the car from Mexico before your visa expires. If you want to loose that $200 and never bring another car into Mexico .... I suppose you could try selling it.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

sparks said:


> You are going to pay $200us as you enter Mexico as a deposit along with a promise that you will remove the car from Mexico before your visa expires. If you want to loose that $200 and never bring another car into Mexico .... I suppose you could try selling it.


In case Sparks wasn't clear enough: What you are suggesting is illegal. To do what you want, you would have to: first bring it into Mexico, then nationalize it so that it was legally registered in Mexico. Then you could sell it. And in the end, I expect it will sell for less than it would in Florida.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

I see an ad attached to SPARKS - never seen this before. Can you explain?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

FHBOY said:


> I see an ad attached to SPARKS - never seen this before. Can you explain?


do you mean the one above his post??

there has been an ad in between the first & second post on every thread for a while now..........


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> do you mean the one above his post??
> 
> there has been an ad in between the first & second post on every thread for a while now..........


  Now this is weird: When I access expat thru Firefox, no ads - when I access thru IE, ads. Weird and I am wondering why?

DON'T DO ANYTHING TO CHANGE IT, PLEASE!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

FHBOY said:


> Now this is weird: When I access expat thru Firefox, no ads - when I access thru IE, ads. Weird and I am wondering why?
> 
> DON'T DO ANYTHING TO CHANGE IT, PLEASE!



don't have that much power!!

that IS weird - especially since I'm on Firefox & can see the ads................


now what are we_ meant_ to be talking about ??


:focus:

oh yes.............I think the answer was that what the OP wants to do is illegal............


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Adblock addon perhaps?


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> do you mean the one above his post??
> 
> there has been an ad in between the first & second post on every thread for a while now..........


I think the site in question is the link to Sparks web site. According to the rules he is allowed to post that link with any of his responses. OH BTW, the site is really very professional and very good.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

back to the OP. What in the hello are you trying to do? You have a car that was imported on a travel visa and you want to sell it here? Do you like to stand in traffic and hope someone doesn't hit you? OK OK, maybe a little much but still.

First of all you will probably have to accept pesos rather than dollars. Check the exchange rate and the purchase rate. Not as good as we'd all like. You will loose the deposit you made at the boarder (no matter if it's cash or credit card-it'll cost you). You also will be placed on a black list and will find it hard if not impossible to import any other car again and possibly not be able to receive any visa. Of course what could also happen is that when you try to enter Mexico again all that happens is that you get yourself arrested. 

I really don't want to go into the Mexican system of guilty until proven innocent. 

Save yourself a lot of problems and take the car back to the States with you and sell it (Laredo works for many people)


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

pappabee said:


> I think the site in question is the link to Sparks web site. According to the rules he is allowed to post that link with any of his responses.  OH BTW, the site is really very professional and very good.


his sig link - no he didn't mean that -is it good?

must have a look


----------



## kazslo (Jun 7, 2010)

Robert Miles said:


> I, a US Citizen, traveling as a tourist, I have a 1998 Towncar, titled and registered in Florida. It is in excellent condition w/ 98K Mi.. Would I get more $ for it in MX vs the US. If so, I heard there is no duty to the buyer in MX, if the car is over 10 years old? Where would be a good place to sell it in MX - Playa Del Carmen?


There is a huge duty, 50%, to import it + 16% of the value of (vehicle value + 50%), plus various other small fees. Although the sale price in mexico might be higher, once you figure in that huge import cost you'd be much much better selling it in the US (even considering gas to drive it back).


If you do sell it, you will loose the deposit, you won't be able to bring in another vehicle temporarily, and the Aduana can charge you the import cost if they want to since it will be assumed that you sold the vehicle. Plus, selling a US vehicle without proper import papers will be a challenge all on its own, and would be a total scam on your part since the buyer will not be able to legally drive the vehicle or register it, and the vehicle itself will be subject to seizure.


----------



## Robert Miles (Aug 4, 2011)

Thank you so much, i did not know. What if i sell the car in guat.?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Robert Miles said:


> Thank you so much, i did not know. What if i sell the car in guat.?


By "Guat.", I assume you are referring to Guatemala. I googled it and it looks to me like all the same issues that come into play in Mexico apply there, but differently. I happened upon the following quote: "Getting a car to Guatemala to sell Good luck. After all the time you put into it and all the headaches with the all paper work, absurd fees and trouble to sell it once you are there, You may end up losing time and money. Go get a job at Dunkin Donuts you will better off."


----------

